# A question for RFD.



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

If you didn't feed raw AND "HAD TO PICK 2 KIBBLES" TO FEED YOUR DOG, which 2 would you pick ? Now you only get to pick 2. I have my picks but just wondering what brand you raw feeders would pick. I think I already know but I am curious to see if I am correct.:wink:


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

EVO or Orijen


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Thats what I thought, but I also thought you might have been leaning towards Horizon Legacy.


----------



## t0nnn (Apr 1, 2009)

We fed horizon legacy for a while, the pup did really well on it


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> Thats what I thought, but I also thought you might have been leaning towards Horizon Legacy.


If I actually kept up with the different brands, I might. Actually, believe it or not, I know very little about Legacy. I am more familiar with the 2 I selected. If I took the time to study Legacy, it might make my top 2. Since I will never feed kibble to my dogs or cats, it's really a moot point. :smile:


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

When you can't feed raw...go with the Marigold Flowers and Dandelions...LOL


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

claybuster said:


> When you can't feed raw...go with the Marigold Flowers and Dandelions...LOL


at least there's some named meat sources in it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

CorgiPaws said:


> at least there's some named meat sources in it.


but they don't cure hip displasia like other processed foods lacking marigold and dandelions


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> but they don't cure hip displasia like other processed foods lacking marigold and dandelions


*That is a real sore spot with me. *Are you just a smart a%% or do you know something the rest of the world doesn't know about this????? I have had 4 GSD that have died because of this issue, if YOU'RE are so damn knowlegable about this PLEASE come foreward and tell the rest of the world about your discovery. You really got my goat with your smart a&& mouth, DOCTOR....


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *That is a real sore spot with me. *Are you just a smart a%% or do you know something the rest of the world doesn't know about this????? I have had 4 GSD that have died because of this issue, if you are so damn knowlegable about this PLEASE come foreward and tell the rest of the world about your discovery. You really got my goat with your smart a&& mouth.


Breathe :redface:

He was making a joke, because Abady products claim to cure HD in all dogs fed their product...which is complete BS. We have had this discussion several times on this board, but not in several months before you were a member. Honestly, I hope it doesn't come up again, because its just ridiculous....

Jon is an a$$ sometimes, and is totally being a sass about this right now...but is not making a claim to know a cure for HD or making light of the disease. 

Two of our dogs have severe HD and it really sucks. We take the day as it comes, and hope that their arthritis doesn't get worse. I'm sorry that you have had bad luck with it in the past :frown:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I guess feeding raw would solve all the worlds problems and issues that arise. I just lost all the respect i ever had for this site.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> *That is a real sore spot with me. *Are you just a smart a%% or do you know something the rest of the world doesn't know about this????? I have had 4 GSD that have died because of this issue, if YOU'RE are so damn knowlegable about this PLEASE come foreward and tell the rest of the world about your discovery. You really got my goat with your smart a&& mouth, DOCTOR....


I am busting claybuster's ba11s because of a "fight" we've had in the past...

Abady does all kinds of whimsical wonderful things. 

Here's a good spot to jump in and see why I said what I said...
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/raw-feeding/1487-raw-new-pups-3.html#post12284


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> I guess feeding raw would solve all the worlds problems and issues that arise. I just lost all the respect i ever had for this site.


Huh? 

Wow...I really am seriously confused? What made you lose all respect? I'm honestly just curious cuz it sucks to see someone lose respect for the site...and a bit sad about that... :frown:


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

danemama08 said:


> Breathe :redface:
> 
> He was making a joke, because Abady products claim to cure HD in all dogs fed their product...which is complete BS. We have had this discussion several times on this board, but not in several months before you were a member. Honestly, I hope it doesn't come up again, because its just ridiculous....
> 
> ...


No 'decent human being" would ever make A JOKE ABOUT THIS. I hope and pray this jerk has this happen to him. He wouldn't be MAKING JOKES ABOUT THIS AGAIN IF HE SAW IT IN PERSON. I wish I could meet him face to face.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> No 'decent human being" would ever make A JOKE ABOUT THIS. I hope and pray this jerk has this happen to him. He wouldn't be MAKING JOKES ABOUT THIS AGAIN IF HE SAW IT IN PERSON. I wish I could meet him face to face.


He sees in person everyday with OUR two girls (he is my other half)...we dred the day when it really does affect them considering they are both in their younger years.

*And he was making a joke about the food, not the disease!!!!! * 

How can I make sure that you see this????


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

jdatwood said:


> I am busting claybuster's ba11s because of a "fight" we've had in the past...
> 
> Abady does all kinds of whimsical wonderful things.
> 
> ...


. I am done here, you have to be one of the biggest jerks I have ever meet and I have meet a ton, I hope you rot in hell..


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> No 'decent human being" would ever make A JOKE ABOUT THIS. I hope and pray this jerk has this happen to him. He wouldn't be MAKING JOKES ABOUT THIS AGAIN IF HE SAW IT IN PERSON. I wish I could meet him face to face.


WOW, another person that REALLY needs to take deep breath and step away from the computer.

I'm NOT MAKING A JOKE about Hip Displasia

I'm taking a stab BACK at Claybuster because he feeds magical Abady processed food that according to the company he swears by PREVENTS Hip Displasia.

Take some time and go back and read the thread I referred you to. It'll bring you up to speed with the dynamic that's completely going over your head right now.

Like Danemama said, 2 of our dogs have SEVERE HD and I would never joke about it. It's horrible for us to even imagine how they're going to be in a couple of years

I fully appreciate your concern over it and am VERY sorry for the problems you've had because of it.



GermanSheperdlover said:


> . I am done here, you have to be one of the biggest jerks I have ever meet and I have meet a ton, I hope you rot in hell..


Case and point... go have a beer or a glass of wine. Go watch some mindless TV and RELAX... WOW


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

GermanSheperdlover said:


> . I am done here, you have to be one of the biggest jerks I have ever meet and I have meet a ton, I hope you rot in hell..


I can't believe that you would take this to that level. Its an online forum...  

We were both trying to be decent to you and try and communicate what the "joke" was really about. How is that driving you to leave???

*ETA: I hope that you really don't leave because of one person making a joke that you particularly didn't like. If you do leave, I am sorry and hope you all the best.*


----------



## PhillyAnt (Oct 30, 2009)

lol where's my popcorn?!?!


----------

